# Alabama / Texas A&M (2021) ?



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

3-0 Aggies early in the 1st and the Bama D has already lost a player to targeting.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2021)

It won't last. I'm studing on KY. GO DAWGS.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It won't last. I'm studing on KY. GO DAWGS.


I have them on as well. Kentucky looking good so far.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

7-3 Tide


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

TD Aggies!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Bama’ s D looking suspect in the early going tonight. 10-7 Aggies!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Fumble! Aggies ball.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Bama don’t have a run defense. Wow!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

TD Aggies! 17-7 Aggies


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2021)

Oh mY !!!!


----------



## tcward (Oct 9, 2021)

Oh my goodness…


----------



## Theturtle (Oct 9, 2021)

Go aggies whatever that is


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

Jimbo called it!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Where’s my Bama bros at? Y’all got some explaining to do.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2021)

No explaining needed, the D ain’t holding them.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

Stupid play by A&M


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

14-0 Kentucky on top of LSU nearing the half


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Wow! Heck of a goal line stance by the Aggies!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Bama’ s D looking suspect in the early going tonight. 10-7 Aggies!


They are looking like the S word but, suspect isn't the word that I am thinking of


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> They are looking like the S word but, suspect isn't the word that I am thinking of


  You must be thinking of shaky?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> You must be thinking of shaky?


Something like that!


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 9, 2021)

Really , What is a Aggie ??? Any body know ?


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 9, 2021)

Wow. I was watching Michigan/Nebraska


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

I watched a little of the first quarter,  I'm telling you boy CNS is looking mighty tired, even in his Aflac commercials he looks tired.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

How much of a check has Saban wrote??


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 9, 2021)

This is looking like a 4 quarter game. If A/M can’t keep up the intensity bammy will come back on EM’ count on it.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 9, 2021)

This is looking like a 4 quarter game.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 9, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> This is looking like a 4 quarter game.


Yes sir....I agree !


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

I never count Bama out. I’m pretty confident they’ll come back and win by a couple scores.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

I logged off during the middle of the Georgia game because I can't stand crying about calls. Especially every call and there's a few on here who do that. I don't believe in excuses. Therefore, as soon as Bama started playing like crap I logged back on. Gotta take my whoopin on here if they lose tonight! Bring it while ya can fellas! I can take it! Roll Tide!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I logged off during the middle of the Georgia game because I can't stand crying about calls. Especially every call and there's a few on here who do that. I don't believe in excuses. Therefore, as soon as Bama started playing like crap I logged back on. Gotta take my whoopin on here if they lose tonight! Bring it while ya can fellas! I can take it! Roll Tide!


For the record, I only complain about the truly bad calls.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> For the record, I only complain about the truly bad calls.


You aren't the one that I was referring to


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2021)

I've watched Bama only twice this year which is today and against UF and I'm not sure where all the unbeatable talk is coming from?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Bama’ s defense done went on vacation. Wow.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

TD Aggies!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I logged off during the middle of the Georgia game because I can't stand crying about calls. Especially every call and there's a few on here who do that. I don't believe in excuses. Therefore, as soon as Bama started playing like crap I logged back on. Gotta take my whoopin on here if they lose tonight! Bring it while ya can fellas! I can take it! Roll Tide!


I’m not so sure you guys will
Lose. And poor play is just another teaching tool by Saban.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

Go A&M


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

24-10 Texas A&M


----------



## antharper (Oct 9, 2021)

Dang !


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I've watched Bama only twice this year which is today and against UF and I'm not sure where all the unbeatable talk is coming from?


Me either. I've been telling folks it's not their year. They don't win a championship every year. It's been every other year for a while


----------



## stonecreek (Oct 9, 2021)

Have not watched a lot of Bamas games till tonight. They appear to have issues with tackling.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 9, 2021)

??


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2021)

UF ran all over Bama and so is A&m.

Bama can easily come back and win this game but A&m playing well for an average team.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

Bama will be fine


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 9, 2021)

Did Bama defense go drinking last night??


----------



## tcward (Oct 9, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I logged off during the middle of the Georgia game because I can't stand crying about calls. Especially every call and there's a few on here who do that. I don't believe in excuses. Therefore, as soon as Bama started playing like crap I logged back on. Gotta take my whoopin on here if they lose tonight! Bring it while ya can fellas! I can take it! Roll Tide!


They a


Madsnooker said:


> I've watched Bama only twice this year which is today and against UF and I'm not sure where all the unbeatable talk is coming from?


They may be just like OSU?


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 9, 2021)

Wow ?


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

That was not targeting


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 9, 2021)

Clean hit.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

Sabans check bounced


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 9, 2021)

I bet that place is rocking right now.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 9, 2021)

Hahaha


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 9, 2021)

Ole big boy got an early start lol.


----------



## antharper (Oct 9, 2021)

Saban does look tired !


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 9, 2021)

A&M needs to throw the deep ball right here and try to put more points on the board before the half.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Ole Jimbo running that mouth.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 9, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I logged off during the middle of the Georgia game because I can't stand crying about calls. Especially every call and there's a few on here who do that. I don't believe in excuses. Therefore, as soon as Bama started playing like crap I logged back on. Gotta take my whoopin on here if they lose tonight! Bring it while ya can fellas! I can take it! Roll Tide!


I’ve never questioned Bama being ranked at #1 but they sure don’t look like the #1 team right now. I suspect things will change in the second half


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Saban gonna be grouchy towards the reporter now.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

Saban
Gonna be mean to them boys at halftime


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Saban gonna be grouchy towards the reporter now.


She is a full figured gal


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2021)

tcward said:


> They may be just like OSU?



No at this point in the season Bama is better. OSU starts more freshman and is the youngest or second youngest in the nation but they are getting better by the week. Season is back loaded so we will see how it goes.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Wow! Saban sounded like he was about to cry.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 9, 2021)

Ole girl was scared Saban was gonna bite her head off. ??


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

He mad


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> I’ve never questioned Bama being ranked at #1 but they sure don’t look like the #1 team right now. I suspect things will change in the second half


I've been on record saying I didn't think they'd get past Ole Miss and Texas A&M without losing one of them. Either way, losing one game isn't a big deal. Learn something from it and move on. Kinda like life I guess.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 9, 2021)

Bama going to loose


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Saban gone take his belt off and spank them boys in the locker room.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Saban
> Gonna be mean to them boys at halftime


I didn't realize there was a time he wasn't mean. Lol seems like he lives life in a bad mood.
It works for him though.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

24-10 Aggies at the half


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2021)

He couldn’t even get by the Aflac Duck ?!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 9, 2021)

They’ll be a lot of adjustments at halftime by Saban.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I didn't realize there was a time he wasn't mean. Lol seems like he lives life in a bad mood.
> It works for him though.


I understand being fired up and all, but he’s a total jerk towards others, and often. That’s why I don‘t like him. Good coach, yes. But a total jerk.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

toolmkr20 said:


> They’ll be a lot of adjustments at halftime by Saban.


Hope so. Like block, tackle, and focus!


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 9, 2021)

I’m not reading back so I don’t know what’s been said previously about Alabama.  I’m a GA Bulldog fan but I think that the two best coaches in CFB history are Bear Bryant and Nick Sabin but I’m so sick of all the people in this state that have become Alabama fans because they are white trash and they can relate Alabama? They need some kind of something to relate to that’s winning because they aren’t. I’m just throwing that out there. What do y’all say ?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I understand being fired up and all, but he’s a total jerk towards others, and often. That’s why I don‘t like him. Good coach, yes. But a total jerk.


He does do a lot for kids, builds houses for less fortunate, and for the town Tuscaloosa. You're right. He cares about winning and not making friends with the media for sure.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 9, 2021)

Btw, I hate Aubarn more than I hate Alabama


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> I’m not reading back so I don’t know what’s been said previously about Alabama.  I’m a GA Bulldog fan but I think that the two best coaches in CFB history are Bear Bryant and Nick Sabin but I’m so sick of all the people in this state that have become Alabama fans because they are white trash and they can relate Alabama? They need some kind of something to relate to that’s winning because they aren’t. I’m just throwing that out there. What do y’all say ?


What's wrong with white trash dude? Can't we get some love too?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I understand being fired up and all, but he’s a total jerk towards others, and often. That’s why I don‘t like him. Good coach, yes. But a total jerk.


I remember him at mich St and he was the exact same way. He couldn't turn Mich St around so I guess it didn't work there?


----------



## jaydawg (Oct 9, 2021)

toolmkr20 said:


> They’ll be a lot of adjustments at halftime by Saban.



Prolly so…but a fella can still dream?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> He does do a lot for kids, builds houses for less fortunate, and for the town Tuscaloosa. You're right. He cares about winning and not making friends with the media for sure.


Good for him. He’s financially able to do so, and that’s great to hear. But he does treat reporters pretty bad most of the time. He blows up like a spoiled brat when they ask him a tough question. Dude makes more money than all of us put together, he ought to be happy. If he were Georgia’s coach, I’d feel the same way. Again, great coach. I just don’t like how he treats others.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I remember him at mich St and he was the exact same way. He couldn't turn Mich St around so I guess it didn't work there?



Yankees be all sensitive, looking for a safe space.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Good for him. He’s financially able to do so, and that’s great to hear. But he does treat reporters pretty bad most of the time. He blows up like a spoiled brat when they ask him a tough question. Dude makes more money than all of us put together, he ought to be happy. If he were Georgia’s coach, I’d feel the same way. Again, great coach. I just don’t like how he treats others.



He calls the sports articles “Rat Poison”, players reading how great they are.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yankees be all sensitive, looking for a safe space.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2021)

It's still very likely Bama wins this game. I've watched a&m to know they aren't a great team. My only point is Bama being unbeatable. Bama is extremely talented but young in some areas and it's all about just getting better as the season goes. This season is just way to young to be crowning champs.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> He calls the sports articles “Rat Poison”, players reading how great they are.


I think it's great myself. He caught all kinds of grief about the way he handled that with that black lady reporter a couple of years ago. She said that he called her before she got to the interstate and apologized. She laughed it off which was even better. She played sports so she gets it. It's the heat of the moment and someone sticks a microphone in your face. Get ready


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 9, 2021)

There was so much holding on that play. It’s Bama though!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2021)

He makes no bones about the media, they ought to know what’s coming before they ask a stupid question.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yankees be all sensitive, looking for a safe space.



You obviously don't know me. Lol
I would say based on this reply of yours you are the one sensitive since I talked about your loved coach.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> You obviously don't know me. Lol
> I would say based on this reply of yours you are the one sensitive since I talked about your loved coach.



Not me, I’ll tell you they sux tonight so far.

Nic is by any measure a great coach.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

A&M defense is on point


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

Some games you can tell just aren't going to change throughout the rest of the game. Pretty sure this is one of those.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> He makes no bones about the media, they ought to know what’s coming before they ask a stupid question.


Alot of times its not a stupid question. He knows before he even speaks what he's going to say no mater the question so he just waits to pounce. Many times his response has nothing to do with the question at all its just a Segway into his rant. With that said I have no problem with it and it works for him. My initial point was he just seems like life sucks all the time. I'm sure he is a bundle of joy with the grandkids.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Mercy. Bama playing like a high school team.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 9, 2021)

He’s using the Force.


----------



## tcward (Oct 9, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Btw, I hate Aubarn more than I hate Alabama


Amen!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Mercy. Bama playing like a high school team.


I don't know about that. I watched Roswell play Friday night and they looked better than Bama does tonight


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Nic is by any measure a great coach.



That has not been in question in this thread as far as I know?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

24-17 Aggies after the Bama score


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I don't know about that. I watched Roswell play Friday night and they looked better than Bama does tonight


Like I said A & M is an average team at best and Bama has alot of time to easily win this game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

TD Aggies on the kick return! 31-17 Aggies


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Like I said A & M is an average team at best and Bama has alot of time to easily win this game.


Very fortunate to be playing the worst game of the year and only down by 7.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 9, 2021)

WOW


----------



## antharper (Oct 9, 2021)

Right back at ya !


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

I mean 14


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

WOW


----------



## antharper (Oct 9, 2021)

Saban’s in the medical tent ?


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 9, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Very fortunate to be playing the worst game of the year and only down by 14


Fify


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I mean 14


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 9, 2021)

I think A&M just said “oh you think you have special teams?” Hold my beer lol.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

antharper said:


> Saban’s in the medical tent ?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2021)

Can somebody post how Bama fans are watching the game tonight? Where's that dude that posts that ever week? Would love to see him putting together his video about now.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Fify


Thanks man. I'm starting to see who my real friends are!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Can somebody post how Bama fans are watching the game tonight? Where's that dude that posts that ever week? Would love to see him putting together his video about now.


He will win or lose. He always does. And they're funny


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

aTm having their way with bama.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 9, 2021)

A&M is not that good. Is Alabama the best team in the country? Asking for all the bandwagon Alabama fans in the state of GA


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 9, 2021)

Young better keep that head on a swivel. His O-line gonna get him killed tonight.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 9, 2021)

Unbelievable.
I love it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Can somebody post how Bama fans are watching the game tonight? Where's that dude that posts that ever week? Would love to see him putting together his video about now.


This prolly how Bama fans are looking right about now.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2021)

If Bama were to lose this game it will have no bearing on their playoff hopes. Win out and their in. 

By the way nice td catch by the previous Buckeye receiver.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Oops! TD Bama! 31-24 Aggies


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 9, 2021)

This guy.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> If Bama were to lose this game it will have no bearing on their playoff hopes. Win out and their in.



I doan no bout all at Snook.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2021)

Just think if he would have decided to stay at OSU and share playing time that would be 7 potential first round receivers on OSU wr room.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> A&M is not that good. Is Alabama the best team in the country? Asking for all the bandwagon Alabama fans in the state of GA


When you're the defending champs, you get everybody's best shot regardless of their record. You gotta know that if you've been watching football since 1980 I'd think. I'm just messing with ya man. I'm from Alabama so I have a good excuse to pull for them. Say what you will but, I could have picked Auburn


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Just think if he would have decided to stay at OSU and share playing time that would be 7 potential first round receivers on OSU wr room.


I really haven’t given it much thought, Snook.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2021)

elfiii said:


> I doan no bout all at Snook.


You think if Bama loses tonight and then wins out they would not make the pmayoffs?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

The Gators played Bama tough.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2021)

What is this football north of Knoxville you speak of?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Saban’s hair stylist needs to come out and put some hair spray on his top hair. Sticking all up and all.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> What is this football north of Knoxville you speak of?



You talking to a little mouse in your pocket?


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 9, 2021)

TD Bama


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2021)

king killer delete said:


> TD Bama


You mean fg?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

31-27 after the Bama FG


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

I knew they’d come back


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> You think if Bama loses tonight and then wins out they would not make the pmayoffs?



They are going to have to get past us in December first.?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2021)

This thread is more interesting than the game. ?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2021)

elfiii said:


> They are going to have to get past us in December first.?


Maybe your definition of win out means something different then mine does?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

Gotta kick a field goal there. Go for it on 4th and not get it, that crowd goes nuts and you've lost any momentum that you had. Kinda like blocking a punt and then the other team runs the kickoff back for a TD


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

Who’s playing


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> This thread is more interesting than the game. ?


Glad you’re hanging with us goobers. Keep them Bama mods in check.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2021)

elfiii said:


> They are going to have to get past us in December first.?



You start drinking early


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

One thing I think Bama has going for them is most teams nut up and start playing too conservative in the 4th. Experience is HUGE right now. Two things for sure win or lose. Saban is going to be mad and I'm still going to be one **** of a guy!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> You start drinking early



Nope.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 9, 2021)

Bama smells blood!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Bama can easily come back and win this game but A&m playing well for an average team.


so did OSU


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Dang! Kentucky spanked LSU 42-21

Nebraska tied with #9 Michigan 29 all with w9th 3 minutes left


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Nuder dumd tied up with VT


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

Bama has a great strategy for this game. Let the A&M defense kick the crap out of you for three quarters and they wear themselves out


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Nuder dumd tied up with VT


They just went up 32-29


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Nope.



Its going to be a good game, real slobber knocker.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> They just went up 32-29


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Bama has a great strategy for this game. Let the A&M defense kick the crap out of you for three quarters and they wear themselves out


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 9, 2021)

Bogus penalty.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 9, 2021)

Anything to assist Bama.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

31-30 Aggies after the Bama FG


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Young is a small QB. He seems to not get rattled much. He’s a baller.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> 31-30 Aggies after the Bama FG


Keep me updated brother Britches, I am only on my phone now, and it's slower than Hulu


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Keep me updated brother Britches, I am only on my phone now, and it's slower than Hulu


I got you.


----------



## antharper (Oct 9, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Bama has a great strategy for this game. Let the A&M defense kick the crap out of you for three quarters and they wear themselves out


And that tired defense is right back out there


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2021)

bullgator said:


> so did OSU


Dude you gotta get over OSU??? Your taking this stuff to serious. It's not good for your health!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 9, 2021)

I guess even 5* can drop it when you hit them in the #’s


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Young is a small QB. He seems to not get rattled much. He’s a baller.


Pretty poised for a redshirt freshman


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

TD Bama


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Dude you gotta get over OSU??? Your taking this stuff to serious. It's not good for your health!


Dudette, “serious” when describing me doesn’t belong in the same sentence. I’m in full  mode this weekend. Whose taking it to serious now?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Bama now on top 38-31


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Heck of a comeback by Bama. That’s a loud, tough place to play at night.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Bama now on top 38-31


Just like when they played Florida,  I still say the GOAT is looking mighty tired.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Dudette, “serious” when describing me doesn’t belong in the same sentence. I’m in full  mode this weekend. Whose taking it to serious now?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

I’m just so happy for Saban right now.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I’m just so happy for Saban right now.


I’m especially happy for the Aflac duck.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Bama getting dirty. Throw him out the game!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2021)

I'm ok with the replay call but it sure looked like he went straight for the head.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

TD Aggies


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

What a game!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> What a game!


They going for 2 or the tie


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm ok with the replay call but it sure looked like he went straight for the head.


Looked to me like the exact same play that wasn't targeting against A&M. I personally didn't think either one was. Good grief. You gotta be able to hit somebody somewhere


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

All tied at 38


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Looked to me like the exact same play that wasn't targeting against A&M. I personally didn't think either one was. Good grief. You gotta be able to hit somebody somewhere


The second one was close, but I agree.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Does Bama have any lucky charms left to pull out? We shall see.


----------



## antharper (Oct 9, 2021)

Great game whoever wins !


----------



## antharper (Oct 9, 2021)

Man I wish that qb didn’t get hurt !


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Looked to me like the exact same play that wasn't targeting against A&M. I personally didn't think either one was. Good grief. You gotta be able to hit somebody somewhere


I said I was ok with it but it seemed he went straight for the head. If you didn't think he was going for the head that's fine.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2021)

Hyper extension. Shoot it up and get back out there young man.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I said I was ok with it but it seemed he went straight for the head. If you didn't think he was going for the head that's fine.


Might have been. It's like baseball now. I can't get a review right


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2021)

How can Bama struggle with a non ranked team. 

Fire Saban!!!!!! Please..


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

TAMU better kick a FG with 0 time left or Bama will come back on them.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

Left foot was in, I think.


----------



## antharper (Oct 9, 2021)

A&M about to win it if they don’t make a mistake


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

Great call to pass to catch the db out of position.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Bama bout to go down!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2021)

That’s the game


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Aggies win! a


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

I thought he missed left but it came right back.  TAMU gets a huge win.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

I guess the Dawgs are #1 now.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 9, 2021)

Wow! What a game.
Bama goes down.


----------



## antharper (Oct 9, 2021)

Bama sux ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

I thought he missed the kick for a second there. 41-38 Aggies win.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

CONGRATS A&M


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Unreal. Bama goes down to an unranked aTm.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Bama’ s defense is terrible. They better get that fixed if they want to make it to the sec championship.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Wish I had watched it all, but had pressing business with my mom and dad. 

Sounds like it was a slobber knocker!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

JIMBO TOLD Y'ALL.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 9, 2021)

Jimbo said “Hey Nick, I don’t play golf”. Hahhaahahaha


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Dawgs go to #1 Bama ought to drop hard. I’d drop them to bout 8.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

Looks like there's a new number one! Congratulations Dawgs! You're number one in ALL the land. That was a great way to spend a Saturday night. As mad as I get with all the new rules and the politics, college football is still the greatest sport. Shew wee! Good night fellas


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2021)

Ummmm… Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Where’s the Jimbo haters now?


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 9, 2021)

I told y’all A&M was mighty?


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 9, 2021)

Bama earned that loss.  UGA, you’re the man. Hurts to say…


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2021)

Congrats DAWGs, great game, Bama D didn’t get it done.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2021)

Even the kick was exciting. That ball looked like it was trying to decide which side of the upright to go.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs go to #1 Bama ought to drop hard. I’d drop them to bout 8.


Behind tOSU?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2021)

Gamecast from camp was great tonight!

I just opened the door to my sleeping buds in the camper..

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## James12 (Oct 9, 2021)

What a shame TAMU laid eggs weeks before, they’d be set.


----------



## James12 (Oct 9, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Behind tOSU?



No


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Wish I had watched it all, but had pressing business with my mom and dad.
> 
> Sounds like it was a slobber knocker!!!


Very good game but wouldn't call it a slobber knocker by any stretch. A&m played just good enough defense and Bama had a hard time with a team until tonight didn't have any offense.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2021)

James12 said:


> What a shame TAMU laid eggs weeks before, they’d be set.


Is that what they call it? Lol

They should have lost to a horrible Colorado team that got beat 30-0 by Minnesota. Cmon man.


----------



## antharper (Oct 9, 2021)

Auburn may beat Bama !


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs go to #1



That’s what worries me the most. Now we’re the target.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Oct 9, 2021)

Nick Saban should be fired for that loss.  You’ll laughed at me last year when I said Texas A&M would be a contender.


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 9, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Where’s the Jimbo haters now?



I’m in the “hater” numbers I guess Elfiii, but it comes from watching him sweet talk and love on Jameis all the time.  He did a good job tonight.


antharper said:


> Auburn may beat Bama !



From the start of the season my most wise Bama brethren believed they’d find a loss this season.  I was foolish enough to let my heart believe it wasn’t true!  Haha


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

toolmkr20 said:


> Jimbo said “Hey Nick, I don’t play golf”. Hahhaahahaha


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2021)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 9, 2021)

This gonna be a good week of press conferences in Tuscaloosa.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2021)

Doboy Dawg said:


> Nick Saban should be fired for that loss.  You’ll laughed at me last year when I said Texas A&M would be a contender.


They still aren't a contender they just happened to beat Bama.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 10, 2021)

Whoa, Jimbo Fisher wins over earlier boss Nick Saban.  

Reckon Kirby Smart be taking notes.  

Congrats to Texas A&M on the win.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Congrats DAWGs, great game, Bama D didn’t get it done.


Ouch I know that had to sting! 

Great Game Congrats to Bama as well y'all fought hard!!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Oct 10, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> They still aren't a contender they just happened to beat Bama.


That makes it even funnier, a Non Contender takes out #1 Alabama


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2021)

Doboy Dawg said:


> Nick Saban should be fired for that loss.  You’ll laughed at me last year when I said Texas A&M would be a contender.


A contender for what? They’ve already lost 2 games


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

It’s funny to see how giddy we get to see Bama lose a game. Saban changed the entire landscape of college football. Go Dawgs


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Oct 10, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> A contender for what? They’ve already lost 2 games


Maybe to play Ohio State in the Tostitos Bowl


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> It’s funny to see how giddy we get to see Bama lose a game. Saban changed the entire landscape of college football. Go Dawgs


What's funny is Jimbo calling his shot like Babe Ruth!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> It’s funny to see how giddy we get to see Bama lose a game. Saban changed the entire landscape of college football. Go Dawgs



Tonight proves Bama can be beat.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 10, 2021)

Awesome Game! The good guys came up a little short tonight. Great job and game plan by Jimbo and A&M to take the W.

Honestly, Bama’s defense has been far too inconsistent this season and it caught up with them tonight. That and far too many dropped balls and the turnovers were killers tonight on offense.
They got back in it though and took the lead, but all the credit to A&M for taking the momentum back and making the plays needed to pull it out.

On to next week…

Roll Tide!!


----------



## James12 (Oct 10, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Is that what they call it? Lol
> 
> They should have lost to a horrible Colorado team that got beat 30-0 by Minnesota. Cmon man.



That’s right, the same team that should’ve had the 6-game-OSU’s slot in the playoffs last year.


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 10, 2021)

Geffellz18 said:


> Awesome Game! The good guys came up a little short tonight. Great job and game plan by Jimbo and A&M to take the W.
> 
> Honestly, Bama’s defense has been far too inconsistent this season and it caught up with them tonight. That and far too many dropped balls and the turnovers were killers too.
> They got back in it though and took the lead, but all the credit to A&am for taking the momentum back and making the plays needed to pull it out.
> ...



I’m a fairly new serious fan, and not the most keen football analyst, but the past few games have been chock full of sloppy tackling by the Tide IMO.  Is it just me?


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 10, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Tonight proves Bama can be beat.


Kinda proves A&M means business. Didn't look flukey at all.


----------



## James12 (Oct 10, 2021)

Love him or hate him, but it was the assistant who’s the best X’s and O’s coach out of all his past assistants that beat him.  Jimbo is light years ahead of the younger crop as far as “Coach”.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Ouch I know that had to sting!
> 
> Great Game Congrats to Bama as well y'all fought hard!!



Even though I'm quoting your thread Rack this isn't necessarily pointed at you.

I thinks it's interesting the perspective of fans of different leagues. If this was an out of conference game between OSU and a&m and it played out exactly as this game did I have a funny feeling sec fans wouldn't be saying how great OSU fought. It would be more like, lol an unranked middle of the pac sec team that should have lost to a horrible Colorado team just beat your mighty Buckeyes Snook.  

Fans are funny that way.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 10, 2021)

Geffellz18 said:


> Awesome Game! The good guys came up a little short tonight. Great job and game plan by Jimbo and A&M to take the W.
> 
> Honestly, Bama’s defense has been far too inconsistent this season and it caught up with them tonight. That and far too many dropped balls and the turnovers were killers tonight on offense.
> They got back in it though and took the lead, but all the credit to A&am for taking the momentum back and making the plays needed to pull it out.
> ...



Excellent assessment, on to the next game indeed.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2021)

James12 said:


> That’s right, the same team that should’ve had the 6-game-OSU’s slot in the playoffs last year.


Wow that straw man is dancing hard.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 10, 2021)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> This gonna be a good week of press conferences in Tuscaloosa.



Yeah Saban got mad at the lady's questions at halftime, I can't imagine him after a loss.


----------



## James12 (Oct 10, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Wow that straw man is dancing hard.



Get some rest Snook, y’all gotta play a full schedule this year.  Second half of the season starts soon.  ?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Excellent assessment, on to the next game indeed.


Bama just needs to keep improving. All their goals are still in play. Win out and your in.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Even though I'm quoting your thread Rack this isn't necessarily pointed at you.
> 
> I thinks it's interesting the perspective of fans of different leagues. If this was an out of conference game between OSU and a&m and it played out exactly as this game did I have a funny feeling sec fans wouldn't be saying how great OSU fought. It would be more like, lol an unranked middle of the pac sec team that should have lost to a horrible Colorado team just beat your mighty Buckeyes Snook.
> 
> Fans are funny that way.



Well, it would be true and stuff so there’s that. Aren’t you glad the Bucks don’t play aTm???


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2021)

James12 said:


> Get some rest Snook, y’all gotta play a full schedule this year.  Second half of the season starts soon.  ?


I know and I'm not sure all those Freshman can get it done. Penn St, Mich St and ttun in 3 out of 4 weeks will be a Tuff assignment. At least sitting here today it seems. Should be fun, or maybe not?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 10, 2021)

@buckpasser
No…..you’re right on point IMO!
They just aren’t playing their level of football….I feel they lost the FL game too in all phases but the final score-which is the determining factor.
The fact that they’re this deep in the season and still not fundamentally sound is very odd.
I saw a loss or two coming after the FL game.
We’ll see how the team responds. A loss in previous years humbled the teams and it was game on afterwards-only time will tell.
That’s why the SEC is the greatest though…to be the best you got to beat the best. Every Gameday each team is at risk-typically.
If you go undefeated in the SEC, you’re the man!
Bama’s still in the hunt for now of course, and if they make it there, I’m pulling for them no doubt.
But I’d be really excited for UGA to hoist the trophy this year-and I’d be pulling for them ?-as long as Bama’s not on the other sideline!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2021)

Charlie is screaming… Go Dawgs…


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2021)

Go KYDawg!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2021)

New #1 team in the land! Go KYDAWG and go Dawgs!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Well, it would be true and stuff so there’s that. Aren’t you glad the Bucks don’t play aTm???


Actually I wouldn't be that worried at all. If Jameson Williams had his way with a&m imagine what the 3 headed monster osu throws out at reciever would do.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2021)

Even if it’s for a week!!! 

Go Charlie and the Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Actually I wouldn't be that worried at all. If Jameson Williams had his way with a&m imagine what the 3 headed monster osu throws out at reciever would do.


Dawgs and OSU play tomorrow.

Dawgs win. And you know it!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2021)

James12 said:


> That’s right, the same team that should’ve had the 6-game-OSU’s slot in the playoffs last year.


Ohio State proved they deserved to be there after they slaughtered Clemson!
I think the committee made the right decision 6 game schedule or not!

What made me mad was Norte Dame!

IMHO


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2021)

Let me interrupt this with…

goooooooo…… Georgia Bulldawgs…….


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dawgs and OSU play tomorrow.
> 
> Dawgs win. And you know it!



That's what Bama fans said yesterday about a&m.

Auby has a below average offense and I watched them have alot of opportunities today and they just didn't execute with dropped passes etc. OSU offense is light years better then aubys. They said today OSU could have 8 first round guys in the starting 11 and 2 more that rotate in in Egbuke and Marvin Harrison Jr.

With that said the defense still has to keep improving and they aren't there yet but I love what I'm seeing after Coombs was demoted and they changed skeem. There are 6 true Freshman or redshirt freshman playing serious minutes on D now and they are extremely highly rated and it's starting to show.

Yes if they played today I would pick the pups because of the D. BUT they don't play today so they will worry about the teams ahead and if they can get by them we should get to find out. 

Like I said in another thread last week, I will sit back and let the season play out instead of making predictions with a team this young as they could wet the bed at any moment. With that said, they also have an extremely high ceiling and I'm beting there are alot of fans that hope they don't get there this season.


I love the fact pup fans are now pounding that chest hard and believe they are unbeatable. For their sake I truly hope their right.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> That's what Bama fans said yesterday about a&m.
> 
> Auby has a below average offense and I watched them have alot of opportunities today and they just didn't execute with dropped passes etc. OSU offense is light years better then aubys. They said today OSU could have 8 first round guys in the starting 11 and 2 more that rotate in in Egbuke and Marvin Harrison Jr.
> 
> ...


We still may get that matchup after all. If y’all cancel several games, y’all will be good and fresh for the playoffs.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Let me interrupt this with…
> 
> goooooooo…… Georgia Bulldawgs…….


I dont blame you. Great season so far and all you pup fans should be proud and enjoy it!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> We still may get that matchup after all. If y’all cancel several games, y’all will be good and fresh for the playoffs.



 Cmon Britches we are gonna need it going up against that D!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 10, 2021)

Well, I went to bed before this one played out.  Just knew the Jimbo would screw it up.  Got up, surprised and watched the replay.  This was a legit win against Bama, although it sure looked like Bama was going to take it away in the 4th.  Still can't stand Jimbo!


----------



## James12 (Oct 10, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Ohio State proved they deserved to be there after they slaughtered Clemson!
> I think the committee made the right decision 6 game schedule or not!
> 
> What made me mad was Norte Dame!
> ...



So by that formula, UGA and AL should only have to play 6 winnable games each year and they’re an automatic bid, nothing to argue. They’re in each year. 

Not a ND fan at all, but they did play 11 games like TAMU and others. 

Its a dead horse, but they shouldn’t have been there imo.


----------



## James12 (Oct 10, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I know and I'm not sure all those Freshman can get it done. Penn St, Mich St and ttun in 3 out of 4 weeks will be a Tuff assignment. At least sitting here today it seems. Should be fun, or maybe not?



I see, it’s a down year for OSU because they’re young.  Ah.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2021)

James12 said:


> So by that formula, UGA and AL should only have to play 6 winnable games each year and they’re an automatic bid, nothing to argue. They’re in each year.
> 
> Not a ND fan at all, but they did play 11 games like TAMU and others.
> 
> Its a dead horse, but they shouldn’t have been there imo.


Last year was not a normal year and I think everyone can agree with that!

Norte Dame was slaughtered by Clemson in the ACC Championship, yes I agree another team should have been let in besides Norte Dame!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2021)

James12 said:


> So by that formula, UGA and AL should only have to play 6 winnable games each year and they’re an automatic bid, nothing to argue. They’re in each year.
> 
> Not a ND fan at all, but they did play 11 games like TAMU and others.
> 
> Its a dead horse, but they shouldn’t have been there imo.


If Ohio State would have played a full schedule the same results would have happened!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Like I said in another thread last week, I will sit back and let the season play out instead of making predictions with a team this young as they could wet the bed at any moment. With that said, they also have an extremely high ceiling and I'm beting there are alot of fans that hope they don't get there this season.



Prudent. I'm the same way. There's a great big target on the Dawgs now. The Dawgs are like Clint Eastwood in the movie "The Gauntlet" and it's still a long way to the courthouse and that bus ain't nowhere close to bulletproof.


----------



## James12 (Oct 10, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> If Ohio State would have played a full schedule the same results would have happened!



Right, so again, put AL and UGA in every year before game 1.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2021)

James12 said:


> Right, so again, put UGA in every year before game 1.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2021)

James12 said:


> I see, it’s a down year for OSU because they’re young.  Ah.


I thought that was obvious? I mean they started the season with a redshirt freshman qb that had never thrown a pass in college.
This stuffs not that complicated. Older team usually better results. Young team usually growing pains.

Man it's fun being a Buckeye fan! Having friendly banter with others that lose their minds over this trivial stuff. Priceless!
2 or 3 of you still whining about last year. Priceless


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I thought that was obvious? I mean they started the season with a redshirt freshman qb that had never thrown a pass in college.
> This stuffs not that complicated. Older team usually better results. Young team usually growing pains.
> 
> Man it's fun being a Buckeye fan! Having friendly banter with others that lose their minds over this trivial stuff. Priceless!
> 2 or 3 of you still whining about last year. Priceless


You do sound like a broke record talking about how young TOSU is every year. My God, do them boys ever become anything other than freshmen?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> You do sound like a broke record talking about how young TOSU is every year. My God, do them boys ever become anything other than freshmen?


I think lil Bucky has hacked snooks account or maybe they are one in the same


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 10, 2021)

You win some and loose one. Now I know how it feels to be a Dawg fan ???


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

king killer delete said:


> You win some and loose one. Now I know how it feels to be a Dawg fan ???


That’s pretty good. It’s great to be a Georgia Bulldog right now my friend. Looks like you could use Cochran back. You guys got spanked on both lines of scrimmage. Priceless


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

Oh wait Cochran was the blame for all the injuries!!!???


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

No composure.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 10, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> That’s pretty good. It’s great to be a Georgia Bulldog right now my friend. Looks like you could use Cochran back. You guys got spanked on both lines of scrimmage. Priceless


Very true


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 10, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> That’s pretty good. It’s great to be a Georgia Bulldog right now my friend. Looks like you could use Cochran back. You guys got spanked on both lines of scrimmage. Priceless



100% true!


Its a great time to be a DAWG. The pups like Rack haven’t been around enough decades to remember what a winning team looks like.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> 100% true!
> 
> 
> Its a great time to be a DAWG. The pups like Rack haven’t been around enough decades to remember what a winning team looks like.


I was 6 years old when UGA won the 1st one! 
I ain't no spring chicken!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> You do sound like a broke record talking about how young TOSU is every year. My God, do them boys ever become anything other than freshmen?



Ok my bad Britches. I didn't know I do that every year. I don't recall saying that once last year or the year before.
I shouldn't use that as an excuse. Just because they are the second youngest team in football with also the most minutes of true Freshman played is just not an excuse. They should be hitting on all cylinders with no excuses. 

Sorry guys for pointing that out As I thought that could have played a roll in the slow start. Dummy me.. Again sorry!!! 

I will do better I promise.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> I think lil Bucky has hacked snooks account or maybe they are one in the same



That Hurts my feelings Coop. I have 20 yrs of sane, respectfully, insightful posts here that would never put me in his company!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Ok my bad Britches. I didn't know I do that every year. I don't recall saying that once last year or the year before.
> I shouldn't use that as an excuse. Just because they are the second youngest team in football with also the most minutes of true Freshman played is just not an excuse. They should be hitting on all cylinders with no excuses.
> 
> Sorry guys for pointing that out As I thought that could have played a roll in the slow start. Dummy me.. Again sorry!!!
> ...


Bout time! We’re going to hold you to your word.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2021)

king killer delete said:


> You win some and loose one. Now I know how it feels to be a Dawg fan ???



Settle in. It's going to take y'all a while to get used to it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Settle in. It's going to take y'all a while to get used to it.


They’re hurting. But I think they see the writing on the wall. The old man is washed up. King Kirby is the new sheriff in town. Jimbo is just one of his deputies.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> They’re hurting. But I think they see the writing on the wall. The old man is washed up. King Kirby is the new sheriff in town. Jimbo is just one of his deputies.





Jimbo is CKS's stepandfetchit.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2021)

I'm kind of looking forward to the SEC Shorts this week.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> That Hurts my feelings Coop. I have 20 yrs of posts here that put me in his company!!!!!




FIFY


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 10, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I was 6 years old when UGA won the 1st one!
> I ain't no spring chicken!


I was 20 and bullet proof.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 10, 2021)

I’m still in better shape than most. ?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> I’m still in better shape than most other truck drivers. ?



FIFY.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 10, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> FIFY.


Thanks I knew I could count on u. ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 10, 2021)

Back a trailer up better too. ?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> Thanks I knew I could count on u. ?


You know it brother,  from a has been truck driver to one who is still actively behind the wheel.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> Back a trailer up better too. ?


Now that we can agree on, I pulled flatbed and could look across the deck, refer and dry vans was hard on me


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 10, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I was 6 years old when UGA won the 1st one!
> I ain't no spring chicken!


You were also 6 years old when they won their last one. Just sayin


----------



## poohbear (Oct 10, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> Back a trailer up better too. ?


There is a lot of drivers on the road today , I don’t see how they got their license


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> You were also 6 years old when they won their last one. Just sayin


UGA has 2 natty's 1942 and 1980.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> You were also 6 years old when they won their last one. Just sayin


You guys will make the SECCG.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 10, 2021)

For reference, Dooley was 10 when UGA won that first one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2021)

I ain’t  skeared to say…… Roll Tide Roll!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> For reference, Dooley was 10 when UGA won that first one.


I don't have a problem with it, if UGA wanted to be like another SEC team they could honestly claim 6 natty's,  but they only claim 2.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 10, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> You guys will make the SECCG.


Maybe. We'll see if they were just not focused enough, or just not good enough


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 10, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> I ain’t  skeared to say…… Roll Tide Roll!!!!


Me either as long as I'm watching from my recliner. I'd be skeared if I had to run against that Dawg D-line though


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 10, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Maybe. We'll see if they were just not focused enough, or just not good enough



The Tide will rebound some but has a long way to go to be Natty material this year.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 10, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> I don't have a problem with it, if UGA wanted to be like another SEC team they could honestly claim 6 natty's,  but they only claim 2.



Humility is a noted characteristic…..


----------



## Duff (Oct 10, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> The Tide will rebound some but has a long way to go to be Natty material this year.



That’s by Bama standards. Nothing has changed for Bama, other than they have to win the SEC championship to dance. Would surprise me if they are not set up for it after the regular season is over


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 10, 2021)

Duff said:


> That’s by Bama standards. Nothing has changed for Bama, other than they have to win the SEC championship to dance. Would surprise me if they are not set up for it after the regular season is over



I respect your opinion but the line was awful on both sides of the ball. Much work to do.

I think the shame of it is Bryce Young is real Hiesman material and may catch the fallout of this.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Me either as long as I'm watching from my recliner. I'd be skeared if I had to run against that Dawg D-line though


The greatest teaching tool Saban has is failure. You have to have failures to be successful. The focus of the team will either get better or worse. I’d be more concerned about how the LoS was lost on both sides. Defenders running into one another, blown assignments. That’s a huge lack of communication and or coaching on the defensive side of the ball.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 10, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> The greatest teaching tool Saban has is failure. You have to have failures to be successful. The focus of the team will either get better or worse. I’d be more concerned about how the LoS was lost on both sides. Defenders running into one another, blown assignments. That’s a huge lack of communication and or coaching on the defensive side of the ball.



Golding is probably laying eggs right now especially after the raise he got this spring.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Golding is probably laying eggs right now especially after the raise he got this spring.


I’d imagine so.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

???? I can guarantee you she’s not mad about a lemon Mercedes she bought from his dealership


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 10, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> View attachment 1108857


----------



## huntersluck (Oct 10, 2021)

So does this mean Calzada will keep his spot when Haynes King is ready, or is Jimbo going to roll with him.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 10, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Settle in. It's going to take y'all a while to get used to it.


I know you have 40 year of experience thank you for the counsel?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

king killer delete said:


> I know you have 40 year of experience thank you for the counsel?


Losing is like eating a Lays potato chip. You can’t just have one. It’s like the gift that just keeps on giving! Enjoy!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Losing is like eating a Lays potato chip. You can’t just have one. It’s like the gift that just keeps on giving! Enjoy!


Even though I don’t know what the heck you’re trying to say, I totally agree with you!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Even though I don’t know what the heck you’re trying to say, I totally agree with you!


He knows exactly what I’m saying….?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I was 6 years old when UGA won the 1st one!
> I ain't no spring chicken!



Wait, what? The pups won a NC? 

I just looked. It's true it's true. Decades ago it happened. I kinda put it in the same bucket as Minnys titles they won. At some point its almost like it doesn't even count. I mean do we care about UMs title from 1928.


----------



## antharper (Oct 10, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Wait, what? The pups won a NC?
> 
> I just looked. It's true it's true. Decades ago it happened. I kinda put it in the same bucket as Minnys titles they won. At some point its almost like it doesn't even count. I mean do we care about UMs title from 1928.


Don’t any of them mean anything to me ! It’s all about the one in the future


----------



## BlueNole (Oct 10, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It won't last. I'm studing on KY. GO DAWGS.


It lasted #GoDawgs


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 11, 2021)

antharper said:


> Don’t any of them mean anything to me ! It’s all about the one in the future



And if the pups keep it up, you very well might get one soon. If not my Buckeyes I would be happy for the pups even though I would dread this place for awhile as I think there will be some that will make it unbearable. ?


----------



## bullgator (Oct 11, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> You do sound like a broke record talking about how young TOSU is every year. My God, do them boys ever become anything other than freshmen?


You’ve got to learn to organize your OSU excuses. I can forward you my spreadsheet for it. 
Last year they lost to Bama because so many people were out with Covid. 
Let’s see here.......oh, there it is.......They lost the 2006 NCG to Florida because Ted Ginn got hurt early in the game.

The excuses are more varied than you’re giving them credit for.


----------



## Duff (Oct 11, 2021)

Oh my


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 11, 2021)

bullgator said:


> You’ve got to learn to organize your OSU excuses. I can forward you my spreadsheet for it.
> Last year they lost to Bama because so many people were out with Covid.
> Let’s see here.......oh, there it is.......They lost the 2006 NCG to Florida because Ted Ginn got hurt early in the game.
> 
> The excuses are more varied than you’re giving them credit for.


Youngest team in football. More first round recievers than they know what to do with so they give their best one away out of kindness and I think targeting lost them one as well


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 11, 2021)

Y'all don't be hatin' on tOSU. When these freshmen are seniors in 10 years, this tOSU team is going to be really special.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> The greatest teaching tool Saban has is failure. You have to have failures to be successful. The focus of the team will either get better or worse. I’d be more concerned about how the LoS was lost on both sides. Defenders running into one another, blown assignments. That’s a huge lack of communication and or coaching on the defensive side of the ball.



And there's your problem right there. This Saturday a much improved Bama will take the field.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 11, 2021)

1980!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 11, 2021)

Throwback said:


> 1980!!!


This past Saturday!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 11, 2021)

Throwback said:


> 1980!!!


And I hope you used some of that toilet paper to wipe the tears from your eyes Saturday!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2021)

Throwback said:


> 1980!!!


17-3.


Oldest Rivalry in the south my rear. Barners look at the UGA game as an automatic loss. 

Why do you think they wanted the game moved earlier in the season. Plain and simple. They wanted that loss towards the front end of the schedule instead of the back end.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 11, 2021)

Throwback said:


> 1980!!!


*34-10*

*




*


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 11, 2021)

Bad enough to lose without Auburn/UGA derailing a loss thread. Take this garbage to the Auburn thread, see y’all soon.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 11, 2021)

Big Dawgs were eatin' Saturday!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Bad enough to lose without Auburn/UGA derailing a loss thread. Take this garbage to the Auburn thread, see y’all soon.


Says the guy that post negative stuff in the Grand daddy of all DAWGS threads.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 11, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Bad enough to lose without Auburn/UGA derailing a loss thread. Take this garbage to the Auburn thread, see y’all soon.


T started it. It's his fault.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Bad enough to lose without Auburn/UGA derailing a loss thread. Take this garbage to the Auburn thread, see y’all soon.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 11, 2021)

After seeing T's post, I honestly thought I was posting in the Georgia / Auburn thread. I saw his post and got too excited to respond, I guess.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 11, 2021)

Children!  lost as geese in snow storm. 

As to my posting in the DAWG thread, you might want to pay a bit closer attention.



Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning DAWG home skillets. Y’all are getting the respect you deserve around the conference. Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2021)

How about that? Mark Richt has lost control of both the Alabama/Texas A&M (2021) thread as well as the Georgia/Auburn (2021) thread. And, he's done so simultaneously, not to mention at the same time.

CMR has obviously lost a step or two but he's still a DGD.

Now, this thread isn't just fully derailed, it's in the ditch.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 11, 2021)

Throwback said:


> 1980!!!



34-10


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 11, 2021)

elfiii said:


> How about that? Mark Richt has lost control of both the Alabama/Texas A&M (2021) thread as well as the Georgia/Auburn (2021) thread. And, he's done so simultaneously, not to mention at the same time.
> 
> CMR has obviously lost a step or two but he's still a DGD.
> 
> Now, this thread isn't just fully derailed, it's in the ditch.



It’s plum left the tracks, off the trestle into the creek.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 11, 2021)

elfiii said:


> How about that? Mark Richt has lost control of both the Alabama/Texas A&M (2021) thread as well as the Georgia/Auburn (2021) thread. And, he's done so simultaneously, not to mention at the same time.
> 
> CMR has obviously lost a step or two but he's still a DGD.
> 
> Now, this thread isn't just fully derailed, it's in the ditch.



Wait a minute, when I fussed about derailing not long ago, you reminded me that derailing is what these folks are the best at.    Oh and it wasn't CMR who lost control, clearly Nick Saban did ... just like Saturday Night!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> It’s plum left the tracks, off the trestle into the creek.


Yes it has! Why stop now!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 11, 2021)

This thread went in the toilet when them Big 10 doofusis started posting in here. Oh, and that inside-hat-wearing toilet paper thrower got us a little stirred up too. Us Dawgs were being good and minding our manners as usual, until them troublemakers came along.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 11, 2021)

Your honor I rise to give testimony a gang of DAWG fans were in hot pursuit of a War Eagle. It is my belief they lost awareness of where they were at so no foul was involved.

If you believe that I got some beach front property in AZ we need to discuss.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 11, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yes it has! Why stop now!


You'd think all the money Nick makes, he could afford some hair gel. He looks plum pitiful!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 11, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


>



And just like that Slayer has everything back on track and business as usual.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> And just like that Slayer has everything back on track and business as usual.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## bullgator (Oct 11, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Your honor I rise to give testimony a gang of DAWG fans were in hot pursuit of a War Eagle. It is my belief they lost awareness of where they were at so no foul was involved.
> 
> If you believe that I got some beach front property in AZ we need to discuss.


So if one thread crosses over into another persons thread, can the pursuer from the first thread cross over and retrieve the pursued without first getting permission?. Does he need to contact a moderator to help him access the other thread?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2021)

Where's @Matty6...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## bullgator (Oct 11, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Where's @Matty6...


GON


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 11, 2021)

bullgator said:


> So if one thread crosses over into another persons thread, can the pursuer from the first thread cross over and retrieve the pursued without first getting permission?. Does he need to contact a moderator to help him access the other thread?



Funny part is SB run his own thread into the ditch. 
Then points to OSU, it’s like watching SEC shorts.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Where's @Matty6...


FOUND HIM!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 11, 2021)

Throwback said:


> 1980!!!


@Throwback trying to be @Hooked On Quack


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> FOUND HIM!!


Nah can't be, that guy is to tall!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> @Throwback trying to be @Hooked On Quack



Ol... Trollback...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> Wait a minute, when I fussed about derailing not long ago, you reminded me that derailing is what these folks are the best at.    Oh and it wasn't CMR who lost control, clearly Nick Saban did ... just like Saturday Night!



That's because Mark Richt lost control of Nick Saban too.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Losing is like eating a Lays potato chip. You can’t just have one. It’s like the gift that just keeps on giving! Enjoy!


I hope not?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 13, 2021)




----------

